# Nachdem flash abgespielt auf andere seite springen



## Fireworx (11. Mai 2004)

Hi!

wie kann aich auf eine andere Seite springen, nachdem ein flash abgespielt wurde?

thx
FX


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Mai 2004)

Indem Du das Handbuch liest oder die Flash-Hilfe verwendest.

Dann würdest Du dort sehen, das man einfach am besten eine weitere Ebene erstellt und im letzten Frame den Befehl  getURL("http://www.deineseite.com/unterseite.html") einsetzt.


----------



## extracuriosity (11. Mai 2004)

richtige formatierung:


```
getURL("http://URL","_self");
```

oh, ich seh: oben steht das ja genauso. ABER: das semikolon am schluss hat gefehlt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Mai 2004)

> Usage
> getURL(url [, window [, "variables"]])
> 
> Parameters
> ...



Ja.. ich habe leider angenommen das Semikolon wäre selbstverständlich 
Schließlich gehört es nicht zum Befehl....


----------



## Fireworx (12. Mai 2004)

Das Problem ist, dass ich das Flash nicht selber erstellt hab.


----------



## Phantomic (12. Mai 2004)

Dann kannst du wahrscheinlich nur mit JavaScript eine Pause so lange wie dein Movie dauert machen und dann zur anderen Seite wechseln. Allerdings ist die Ladezeit unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fireworx (12. Mai 2004)

Danke! Ich hab jetzt einfach nen Link unter die Seite gesetzt.

mfg.
FX


----------

